# recent production USB sound cards?



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

I've d/l'ed REW to my laptop, and would like to take a stab at EQ'ing my subwoofer with the BFD.
The oft linked to Creative Labs USB soundcard seems to be of limited availability. 
Are there any suitable substitutes that are costeffective?
I won't be using it for anything other purpose than eq'ing my sub.

(Sorry - I prolly shoulda posted this in the "soundcard" forum, where it looks like I can find the info I need anyways).


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

A few members have had success with the inexpensive Behringer UCA202

brucek


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm using the M-Audio MobilePre. Not without it's quirks, but it's been a decent soundcard for measurements.


----------

